# New Reloading setup



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

If you were starting over from scratch, what set up would you go with for reloading rifles? 223-300wby mag

Dillon Precision RL500C 
Hornady lock-n-load AP
Or??

I will need the whole set up from tumbler to dies...

Dads got an old rcbs set, but I'm looking to have a set up at my house now that we don't live nearby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'm loading for accuracy, not volume for rifle work, so my recommendations are geared toward that. I prefer progressive pressed for high volume gas gun and pistols only:

1) Press - Forster Co-Ax. Hard to find anything better, the mechanical leverage is tremendous, the dies are easy as pie to swap, and you don't have shellholders to worry about. Very little run out when it's set-up properly. 
2) Priming Tool - RCBS Hand primer. Again, no shell holders to worry about. 
3) Dies - Forster Benchrest, or Redding comp bushing dies. I don't neck size anything, I full length size only and bump the shoulders .002 every time. I also get rid of the expander ball completely after the brass is fired.
4) Powder Thrower - RCBS Chargemaster - Super fast, accurate (generally within .1 each throw), and easy to swap powders and charge weights. I upgraded to a Prometheus a few years ago, but still run my chargemaster quite a bit. Bonus is that the scale is included. 
5) Tumbler/cleaner - get the kit from http://www.stainlesstumblingmedia.com/
6) Calipers - take your pick, they all are good enough. 
7) Trimmer - Giraud, hands down. Otherwise, a wilson hand trimmer.
8) Annealer - I have a Bench Source, but I never use it. I just drop my brass off to SEndero Ammo and pay him do it on his Giraud.

If all else fails, it's worth a call to www.senderoammo.com, and he can build you whatever load you want. He'll even do custom load development for you. Super guy.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Like 223AI said, for accurate rifle work I go with a single stage. I use a Lee challenger, and I can't say it does a bad job. I'm sure other single stages(forester coax) may be a little more fancy but the cheap lee breachlock turns out some good ammo for me. 

Dies, etc 223AI pretty much laid out. Can spend lots of money, or not much. Depends on how good of ammo you want to turn out.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

223AI said:


> I'm loading for accuracy, not volume for rifle work, so my recommendations are geared toward that. I prefer progressive pressed for high volume gas gun and pistols only:
> 
> 1) Press - Forster Co-Ax. Hard to find anything better, the mechanical leverage is tremendous, the dies are easy as pie to swap, and you don't have shellholders to worry about. Very little run out when it's set-up properly.
> 2) Priming Tool - RCBS Hand primer. Again, no shell holders to worry about.
> ...


I agree with all of the above. I too load for accuracy and have no need for volume progressive presses (no pistol or 223) You will really like the Forster Co-Ax but I load 50 BMG so I have a RCBS ammo master for that- the Forster is not big enough.
I use a Harrell "Culver" style powder thrower from Sinclair. The most accurate thrower I know of.
All of this is very good equipment but expensive. One of my friends load with all Lee stuff, including a powder balance scale and a kitchen spoon.... inexpensive but gets the job done. You do not need this high dollar equipment unless you are real serious, imbalanced, anal retentive idiot with regard to your reloading. It's a curse that has followed me 40 years. If money is not a problem ..... go with the good stuff.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'll second the tumbler/cleaner with stainless steel media. I got a Frankford Arsenal tumbler and holy cow, night and day.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Saw this on the Amazon Prime deals day. Comes with most of the basics and would work well to start out on. Solid press.

https://www.amazon.com/RCBS-Chucker..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=BD6D819K3CD87Y632YV3


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I use my Dillion for 9mm stuff - volume and they shoot as well I can hold gun. Rifles ( unless 223-large volume ) single press is only way to go


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

For a rifle round loader I'd use single stage. RCBS Rock Chucker. I've had several Dillon presses and while a tremendous value for volume loading I prefer a lot more control for high pressure rounds so close to my face.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I try to make as accurate reloads as feasible for my ability to shoot and my rifles capability but balance that with the quantity I use at a range session. I use an RCBS single stage press, RCBS uni-flow, manual scale, and most of my dies are Redding. Once I get a load that the gun likes, I can crank out rounds pretty quick loading in batches. I'll tumble the cases overnight, then de-cap and resize and prime. Throw powder charges and then seat the bullets. The uni-flow has proven to be within .1 grain (I pour out and measure randomly to ensure even charges). For my gas guns, quantity has much more importance than say my 300 Weatherby which is definitely a quality/accuracy driven reload for me.

I've watched Sylvan reload a few times and he's not kidding about how obsessive he is with reloading. Drives me to drinking...usually his rum while I'm there BS-ing with him :biggrin: 
I guess it boils down to what is good enough for you. For me, I'm happy with MOA or just under and sometimes I like to mag dump the AR's or blow up milk jugs of water just for fun. Sylvan on the other hand, doesn't care much for gas guns and likes to put his bullets in the same hole so there isn't much "good enough" for him.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Bird
It sounds terrible when you say it that way about my reloading.....:smile:

thanks for your help today


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, dad was trying to talk me into a progressive press, sounds like I need to stick with the single stage. 

Maybe I'll get him to buy a progressive for pistol and 223 and use my single stage for our rifles


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It wont matter. Its best to start with a single stage but give it a few years and you'll have alot of stuff you thought would be neat and time saving just to put it on the shelf. ( neck turning tools for me :/) I started with a rcbs single stage and beam scale. Got a lee single stage then a dillion 650. It just keeps adding up.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

*bringing back up*

so its been a few years (15+) since I reloaded. I used to do it all the time with my dad but have been out for years. He has mainly full RCBS setup single stage for rifle and then a high end Dillon for pistol.

If buying brand new (mid grade not super high end) would you go with the RCBS Rock Chucker kit, HOrnady lock and load kit or a Lee kit?

Is there enough difference in them to matter and maybe just 1 or 2 more "parts" in kit or is one superior to the others? Any to stay away from?

I would be starting from scratch (unless I can get dad to part ways with his) so thought I would seek more info before purchasing.

thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

RCBS single stage for rifle.

You don't need a high end Dillon.All you need is a 550C and you'll be set.

I was way past 100,000 rounds of .45acp, .45 LC, .44 Spc and magnum .38 & .357 rounds and never had a problem until a few items wore out.

I sold it when we moved and need another and it will be the 550C

http://www.dillonprecision.com/rl-550c_8_1_23594.html

Or you could go with the Square Deal B. It will work for you as well.

http://www.dillonprecision.com/dillon-square-deal-b_8_1_25237.html

TH


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I canâ€™t add anything to whatâ€™s been said. All I would say is buy a single stage first, even if you plan to load on a progressive press in the future. You will always need a single stage for odd jobs that a progressive canâ€™t tackle


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

223AI said:


> I'm loading for accuracy, not volume for rifle work, so my recommendations are geared toward that. I prefer progressive pressed for high volume gas gun and pistols only:
> 
> 1) Press - Forster Co-Ax. Hard to find anything better, the mechanical leverage is tremendous, the dies are easy as pie to swap, and you don't have shellholders to worry about. Very little run out when it's set-up properly.
> 2) Priming Tool - RCBS Hand primer. Again, no shell holders to worry about.
> ...


^^^^^^ This. 
I upgraded to a Foster CoAx last year for loading precision rifle ammunition. RCBS single stage made some decent loads. CoAx is a much easier machine to use.

I also use a Chargemaster scale. Benchrest dies. 
Lapua brass.

All my pistol ammo for plinking & submachine guns I load on a Dillon 650 progressive. However I've been able to buy bulk 9mm & 45 ammo cheaper for the last year than I can make it.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Stupid question time!!
So I am familiar with RCBS and using there dies for their equipment.
I looked up the Forster and itâ€™s NICE! I see that you stated you use benchrest does.. can you use lots of different dies instead of Forster brand? Any particular place that is better to buy from or recommended? Powder, bullets, primers and all that I know to search around a few dog places but the actual components Iâ€™m not sure which isnbest


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

DR_Smith said:


> Stupid question time!!
> So I am familiar with RCBS and using there dies for their equipment.
> I looked up the Forster and itâ€™s NICE! I see that you stated you use benchrest does.. can you use lots of different dies instead of Forster brand? Any particular place that is better to buy from or recommended? Powder, bullets, primers and all that I know to search around a few dog places but the actual components Iâ€™m not sure which isnbest


You can use any dies, including your RCBS dies. You will just have to put a new lock ring on them. Here's a link.
Forster Cross Bolt Die Locking Ring 7/8"-14 Thread

Powder and primers: If you're buying in bulk, Powder Valley is the cheapest. Powder Valley Inc.. Small amounts of powder and primers can be bought locally. I'm not sure where you are, but Bass Pro and Carter's Country are two outfits that sell supplies. 10 Ring on the North West side of town is another option. It really all depends on where you're at in town.

Bullets: Local at the same shops, MidwayUSA, or Brownells for rifle bullets. If you want bulk for blasting ammo, I've got other recommendations.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Forester co-ax press
Harrell measure
Rcbs scale
Redding dies
Rcbs rotary


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you guys I appreciate it!!
As of now it will mainly just be playing around with 270wsm and maybe going back to my old -06 loads to see if I can repeat. No major bulk stuff... 
Building a creed more next yr for wife and then havenâ€™t decided on my caliber yet but thinking 28nosler so those will be added to list.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RCBS*



Chase4556 said:


> Saw this on the Amazon Prime deals day. Comes with most of the basics and would work well to start out on. Solid press.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RCBS-Chucker-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=BD6D819K3CD87Y632YV3


Haven't kept up with prices but its a quality set.great Brand...I got a lot of RCBS stuff some 45y old...works like new...never wore anything out yet...I never get in hurry reloading..Safety and Paying attention check and doublecheck always....

I personaly always try to find a load that fills cases to base of neck..It takes some powder Experimenting and time ..but to me once there its a great SAFETY factor..Cant double load !and easy check that there loaded properly... just my 2C


----------

